
Ask HN: Access to Journal Nature - nyc111
Hi, can someone who has access to Nature send me a copy of this article:<p>Your gut microbiome, deconstructed<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.nature.com&#x2F;nbt&#x2F;journal&#x2F;v33&#x2F;n12&#x2F;full&#x2F;nbt.3431.html<p>Thank you. I owe you a favor.
======
nyc111
[http://www.nature.com/nbt/journal/v33/n12/full/nbt.3431.html](http://www.nature.com/nbt/journal/v33/n12/full/nbt.3431.html)

